# FreeBSD 13.0 hanging thread issue



## np1 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hi,
I made some tests moving a server from 12.2 to 13.0 and found that my building pipeline sometime blocks without reason.
Today I found this Ruby core thread https://bugs.ruby-lang.org/issues/18613 which looks the same.
FreeBSD 12.3 is not affected.

Is anybody else having this issue or knows how to reach a FreeBSD-kernel-threads-wizard?

Best


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2022)

np1 said:


> or knows how to reach a FreeBSD-kernel-threads-wizard


Mailing lists. There are very few FreeBSD developers on this board.


----------



## np1 (Apr 22, 2022)

I sent a message to the FreeBSD threads mailing list, but nobody replied.
Is there a more suitable and active mailing list for such stuff?


----------



## cracauer@ (Apr 22, 2022)

Mailing -stable is certainly appropriate given that you have the link to the bug report.

This looks rather serious, regardless of whether it is a FreeBSD issue or whether ruby misuses some API or signals.


----------

